# 1745 Splitting



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi,
Having problems with the last batch of 1745 black from direct from Dankung. It seems to be spiltting at random after 50-60 shots. Can't see any obvious faults, never happened before + I'm not doing anything differently.
Anyone else having any problems or got any suggestions?
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i have had some of the same problems, this was discussed just a week or 2 ago. this tells me it is a fairly common problem at the moment, probably a bad run?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i feel like that's the case as well. i had a set pop on me a few weeks ago after 20 or so shots. what elongation are you pulling. peak?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i think mine at that time were 7" for 34" draw


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks guys - I'm pulling 31-32 on 7.5 inches on loops.

They just seem to split any where on the bands, splits all have been vertical, happened on 3 sets so far.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I have had a couple of experiences of "flat tire". I don't know how to explain it, there will be a point in time when shooting that it seems like one side of my tube set is "dead" no visible tears outside, but it seems to be internal (if you know what I mean)

doesn't happen often though

LGD


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I never had that yet, but my 1745 was from January.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

thanks for these posts i was gonna get some 1745


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I was just getting ready to buy some. Think I'll wait a while, now. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Guys - please note that I bought my batch a couple of months a go and just started to use it.

Never had any problems with previous batches and things might be ok now.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mine is just weeks old.................................. no change!


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

think ill be ordering some rrt reds from trumark


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

My order of 20 m of tubes arrived today, I've to check.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just got some 1745* and 2040* delivered yesterday no problems as usual ?


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats good to hear.


----------

